# How do you get to the chatroom?



## Overture39 (Mar 22, 2008)

What chatroom? There doesn't seem to be anywhere on the whole page to enter it. Is it hidden?


----------



## JoeKav47 (Mar 25, 2008)

yea really, whats the name of the chat room?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

You have to find it first, only those proven to be worthy may enter.


----------



## JoeKav47 (Mar 25, 2008)

thats not very nice  we all need some help here


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

I don't make the law, only enforce em... I agree though... it's mean


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

there used to be one last time i was here, before the site got a makeover. Did it get taken away since no one was ever in there?


----------



## JoeKav47 (Mar 25, 2008)

wtf is it?


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

JoeKav47 said:


> wtf is it?


it used to be, well what the name implies, a chatroom. People go in and talk in realtime.

not really sure why that would be taken away but they would leave a forum section to talk about a nonexistant chatroom.


----------



## JoeKav47 (Mar 25, 2008)

can we gets some clues?


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2008)

yEAH... it doesn't exist any more.... best clue ever! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

...


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2008)

I don't mind chatting to some one myself, I prefer to use voice though... because I make more sense through sounds then I do words. I'm also getting that webcam hopefully this Friday so I will be able to use that.


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

The chatroom is coming back. I need to reintegrate it with this new forum database.


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

...


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Glad to hear the chat is coming back


----------



## Revelation_old (Aug 9, 2004)

Update - I've been busy most of the month with the day job. I'll get this done ASAP. It's in the back of my mind - no worries.


----------



## power (Apr 20, 2008)

I have to laugh because you are really write the chat room really does not exist or is just the dysfuncion of DP/Dr or is someone just trying to mess with our heads.

Look forward to finding you all some day


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

No the chatroom really did exist once upon a long time ago.

Spirit.


----------

